# Recommend a quality float switch, please!



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SJE is about all we install. Only failures we see are when an operator does something tarded like sucking a switch up with a vaccon, smashing one with a pump or catching one with a crane.


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

We only use FLYGT (XYLEM now) for our pumping stations and treatment plants.
The only time I need to replace them is if they are smashed during cleaning.

You can order them in any length up to 50 meters.

"As standard, the regulator can be obtained with 6, 13, 20, 30
or 50 metres (20, 42, 65, 100 or 167 feet) of cable"


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

+1 for Flygt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> SJE is about all we install. Only failures we see are when an operator does something tarded like sucking a switch up with a vaccon, smashing one with a pump or catching one with a crane.


I'm not positive what happened on this one. I haven't actually looked at it yet (not really inclined to either :whistling2. The public works guy said the cable got partially severed somehow.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MadDawg said:


> We only use FLYGT (XYLEM now) for our pumping stations and treatment plants.
> The only time I need to replace them is if they are smashed during cleaning.
> 
> You can order them in any length up to 50 meters.
> ...


Ahh, the deal is off, I need a 168 foot cord. :brows:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I'm not positive what happened on this one. I haven't actually looked at it yet (not really inclined to either :whistling2. The public works guy said the cable got partially severed somehow.


The overpriced flygt floats use the same style cable. Tell the tards to keep the SJ cable away from sharp stuff. :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

+2 for flygts


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The overpriced flygt floats use the same style cable. Tell the tards to keep the SJ cable away from sharp stuff. :laughing:


They're small-town public works guys. You could tell them not to put a screwdriver in their butthole and they'd still manage to do it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We've had pretty good luck with Little Giant floats, we've used them quite a bit on the dairy manure pits over here. They seem to last quite a long time considering they get beat against the concrete pit wall constantly.

I looked in the truck, it looks like the part number is "rfsn 20".

The biggest thing when buying a float is don't buy one with a little cheesy microswitch inside, get one that rattles like an aerosol can.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> They're small-town public works guys. You could tell them not to put a screwdriver in their butthole and they'd still manage to do it.


:lol:

A lot of operators are like that, even in big cities.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :lol:
> 
> A lot of operators are like that, even in big cities.


Are you saying they couldnt give a **** ;-)

Frank


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

I like to use these because of the smiley face embossed on the weight!


----------

